# Need energy increase- Wellbutrin or high dosage Effexor-XR



## deltan144 (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi guys, have pharmacy exams in about 2 weeks and am behind in the workload and need to catch up. 

I have been on effexor-xr for about a month now and am currently on 150mg for 2 weeks, though i heard that the noradrenaline doesnt kick in until you take more than 150mg.

I still have a script for wellbutrin, but which one is more potent for energy increase.
Should i just stick to effexor-xr and increase up to like 225mg, and will the energy increase be ongoing if i continue to take it for a yr or so?

thanks


----------



## deltan144 (Mar 11, 2009)

anyonez?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I wish I knew to help Ive taken wellbutrin but it didint help much except give me nausea. Im going to try and get Effexor keep us posted.


----------



## TyrosineKinase (Jan 20, 2010)

I was on max dosage Wellbutrin for quite a while and it did nothing to increase the energy level.

I was, as of today, put on both Effexor and Wellbutrin at the same time and I will let you know how it works if you want.


----------



## hensley258 (Apr 24, 2010)

both


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

deltan144 said:


> I have been on effexor-xr for about a month now and am currently on 150mg for 2 weeks, though i heard that the noradrenaline doesnt kick in until you take more than 150mg.
> 
> I still have a script for wellbutrin, but which one is more potent for energy increase.
> Should i just stick to effexor-xr and increase up to like 225mg, and will the energy increase be ongoing if i continue to take it for a yr or so?
> ...


Regarding effexor; the norepinephrine reuptake usually kicks in at about 200 mg, which means that you'll probably have to get it above 200 mg (ie 225-300 mg) to get the energy increase.

As for wellbutrin, I'm suprised that you mangaged to get it in Australia, did you get it as Zyban off label for depression or is it for quitting smoking?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

You could try 300-450mg of Wellbutrin XL, its good for energy. Only problem is high dose Wellbutrin XL lowers the seizure threshold making the chance of a seizure at 0.4% at 450mg and 2% at 600mg for the average person. Personally I would suggest Provigil(Modafinil) if all you need is energy. It's much better for energy than Wellbutrin XL or Effexor XR IMO. Just ask your doctor about Provigil.


----------



## deltan144 (Mar 11, 2009)

jim_morrison said:


> As for wellbutrin, I'm suprised that you mangaged to get it in Australia, did you get it as Zyban off label for depression or is it for quitting smoking?


i dont smoke so i got it for depression
but i can only get it as a private script so it will cost alot ~$50 and no repeats i believe so that's why i didnt go ahead wid wellbutrin, whereas the effexor only cost me $5


----------



## deltan144 (Mar 11, 2009)

Dr House said:


> You could try 300-450mg of Wellbutrin XL, its good for energy. Only problem is high dose Wellbutrin XL lowers the seizure threshold making the chance of a seizure at 0.4% at 450mg and 2% at 600mg for the average person. Personally I would suggest Provigil(Modafinil) if all you need is energy. It's much better for energy than Wellbutrin XL or Effexor XR IMO. Just ask your doctor about Provigil.


I have got a script for modafinil before for fatigue problems, but many drs arent comfortable with presrcibing it since they are unfamiliar with the drug and its so damn expensive


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

deltan144 said:


> I have got a script for modafinil before for fatigue problems


Do you have sleep trouble at night? Your fatigue problem may possibly be related to quality of sleep.


----------



## podizzle (Nov 11, 2003)

if you dont have general anxiety only social anxiety issues like me then i recommend 200-400mg of caffeine. awesome for workouts and 400mg is low enough to not cause tolerance/withdrawal issues. just dont go higher than 400 or you're asking for problems.


----------

